# has any one used the bee pollen



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Has any one ever used the bee pollen? If so what does it work for and how do you use it? Thanks for all replies


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

I use it! I think it is just good for the birds health. As a Bee Keeper I know where to get it------LOL----------- I just grind it in a food prosser in to powder and sprinkle it on there food. They also get Honey.
Jack


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Action- Fellow beekeeper here. Do you use a pollen trap or are you pulling frames with pollen. It sounds like you are pulling frames of pollen as trapped pollen tends to be small pellets. Never thought about feeding it to aniamls.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* There many of the products produced by Bees that are used by pigeon fanciers.Let me list a few Pollen,Honey,Royal Jelly, Propolis. I don't have the time now to go into detail on these things as I have work to do with my birds,but I am sure that the Beekeepers can tell you all more about these products produced by Bees.* GEORGE


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I never save propolis. I will never harvest royal jelly because of the super small amount per cell(except for grafting queen cell if I ever try it). Honey I love it and it is a great natural antiseptic for scrapes on humans and other animals(as long as they or cage/pen mate can not like it off). I leave pollen in my honey and it helps with seasonal allergies. I have not collected it. That is why I was asking.


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Des Moines Feed Company has a pigeon mix they call Rest and Recuperation Pigeon Mix. It is recommended for the day of the racers return from racing. It has bee pollen as one of the ingredients, I used it with very excellent results this past young bird season. I will be useing it this month for the old bird races.

Jim


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

honeyrobber said:


> I never save propolis. I will never harvest royal jelly because of the super small amount per cell(except for grafting queen cell if I ever try it). Honey I love it and it is a great natural antiseptic for scrapes on humans and other animals(as long as they or cage/pen mate can not like it off). I leave pollen in my honey and it helps with seasonal allergies. I have not collected it. That is why I was asking.


Dang...I can never get anyone to lick honey off of me.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. This is new to me--not the honey part, but the pollen part.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pollen*

Yes I trap the pollen-I use Sundance top traps. Work good for me. I also trap Propolis in the fall. I have not tried it yet but hear it is good for your old breeders? The pollen thru the trap is just as it is on the bees legs-I grind it to a powder just so it mixes with the feed better-At least for me.
Jack


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Poor creature never had honey licked off it! LOL We will leave it at that.



ptras said:


> Dang...I can never get anyone to lick honey off of me.


I have been thinking of getting a trap for pollen.

Propollis can contain toxins. One of the jobs of propollis in the hive is to with germs/virus and even some types of bugs. I know it has it's uses but I would read up more on it before feeding it to anything.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pollen Trap*

Pollen trap in action. It is the Orange thing on top.
Jack


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Poor creature never had honey licked off it! LOL We will leave it at that.



ptras said:


> Dang...I can never get anyone to lick honey off of me.


I have been thinking of getting a trap for pollen.

Propollis can contain toxins. One of the jobs of propollis in the hive is to with germs/virus and even some types of bugs. I know it has it's uses but I would read up more on it before feeding it to anything.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Propolis*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propolis It is good stuff.
Jack


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

realtalk72 said:


> Has any one ever used the bee pollen? If so what does it work for and how do you use it? Thanks for all replies


 I have used honey in my oat meal. I don't know exactly what that has to do with pollen, but I know bees make honey. I don't use products of bees with my pigeons, not unless Purina puts it into their pellets.


----------

